# اطلب تصميم الطائرة التي تريد من المهندس شيراد الجزائر



## شيراد الجزائر (25 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم أحبا ئي
أعلم أن للعديد من مرتادي المنتدى الكرام طموحا في الحصول علي مخططات طائرة معينة سواءا للهواية أو لعمل نماذج عنها . . . 
أرجو من حضراتكم كتابة طلـــبــياتكم . . . و سيكون عندكم ما تريدون . . . 
الدعوة عامة و كل الأنواع المعروفة متوفرة إن شاء الله . . .


معا . . . لن نخيبب نإذن الله


----------



## م المصري (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك مهندس عادل 

سيتم تغيير العنوان و التثبيت


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 أبريل 2008)

أخي المشرف أنا الأن (و الحمد لله ) أملك أزيد من 3000 تصميم لأكثر من 500 طائرةعلي إختلاف الأصناف ( مدنية عسكرية حوامة و غير مأهولة ) كانت حصيلة 4 سنوات من البحث أضعها تحت تصرف المجموعة إذا ما على الأعضاء سوى تحديد النوع وأعدكم ألا أخيبكم ما إستطعت ...


----------



## جاسر (25 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك 

ما رأيك لو تقترح أفضل ثلاث نماذج للمبتدئين

تحاااياااي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام علكم 
إحترت كثيرا في أي من الطائرات سأبدأ بعرضها . . .
ولكن في الأخير إرتأيت أن أقدم مخططي الطائرتين الجزائرتيين فرناس و السفير حشذا لهمم الإخوة العرب ولي تعرييج إن شاء اللة على الطائرات الأردنية و المصرية . . . و غيرها . . .


----------



## amjadquraan (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكوراخي "شيراد الجزائر" وارجو منك شرح كامل عن الطائرات انواعها ومكوناتها...........


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (27 أبريل 2008)

*طائرة الميغ 29*

السلام على الأشقاء
هذه مخططات طائرة الميغ 29
ويليه كتاب به العديد من التصاميم أيضا
http://rapidshare.com/files/110802932/MiG-29_Fulcrum_1_.._4flying.com_by_blue_angle.pdf


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (27 أبريل 2008)

*طائرة ميغ 31*

وهذه مخططات الميغ 31


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (28 أبريل 2008)

*ساعدنى بالله عليك فى تصنيع طائرة شراعية*

السلام عليكم جميعا
السيد المهندس شيراد الجزائرى كيف حالك انا عضو جديد بينكم واريد منك مساعدة فى تصميم الطائرة الاتية ولكنالشرح يكون خطوة خطوة لانى سانفذها ان شاء الله عقدت العزم على ذلك ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وقلى القماش اللى فى الصورة نوعه اية وهيكل الطيارة الاتية مصنوع من اية وهكذا واليك الصور
للطائرة التى اريد تصميمها وهى بدائية تسمى الخنزير او خنزير اليك الصور








































[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+4]



[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE][/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]
[SIZE=+1]*



*[/SIZE]​

[SIZE=+1]صورة لمخطط الطائرة[/SIZE]​ 
​​[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]​


[SIZE=+1]ارجو المساعدة فى اسرع وقت ممكن [/SIZE]​​​ 

[/SIZE]


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي شيراد
اخي هل يوجد لديك مخطط لطائرة خفيفة تستطيع حمل شخص واحد ( بحيث يكون متوفر جميع مواصفاتها )
قوة المحرك مواصفات الجناح المترية والايزوديناميكية اذا مش موجود بامكانك تزودني ببروفيل لجناج طائرة يكون له عامل رفع كبير وعامل الاعاقة صغير والاهم بالتوالي بعد الجناح .... كم يحتاج لقوة محرك لحتى تنطلق الطائرة لتوليد السحب الازم لتقلع الطائرة ؟؟؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أبريل 2008)

*الــــــــ أف 22*

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لمواضيع التصميم سنناقشها على ... نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد الجزائر...
و أعد المثابر كلحوت و الأخوة حميعا بمتابعة الأسئلة كل على حدى
اما في هذا الباب فسنسعى لعرض مخططات الطائرات المتوفرة و هي تساهم بشكل عظيم في تحديد أذواقنا كمصممي المستقبل

هذا الآن عرض شامل بثلاث لعات عن الأف 22

المقاتلة​لوكهيدمارتن أف-22 رابتور (F-22 Raptor)​
مقدمة
بدأ برنامج اف/ايه -22 (رابتور) في بداية الثمانينات لتطوير مقاتلة تكتيكية متطورة مخفية عن الرادارات ، طائرة مقاتلة من الجيل القادم مصممة لمواجهة القوات الجوية الروسية خلال الحرب الباردة بين أمريكا و الاتحاد السوفيتي ، ومع سقوط حائط برلين اتسع دور المقاتلة التكتيكية المتطورة ليشمل قدرات متعددة المهام مثل مهام الضرب الدقيق للأهدف الأرضية •

تاريخها وتطورها
في أبريل 1991 فازت شركة لوكهيد مارتين بمسابقة تصنيع مقاتلة تكتيكية متقدمة ، وفازت بعقد لتصنيع طائرة اختبار في أغسطس 1991 ، بدأ تصنيع طراز رابتور 4001 عام 1994 وظهرت للوجود في ابريل 1997 وطارت لأول مرة في 7 سبتمبر 1997 ، وبعد حوالي 3 سنوات في اختبارات الطيران الأولية ، تم نقل رابتور 4001 من اسطول اختبارات الطيران في نوفمبر 2000 وتم تصنيع طائرتين أخريين ليس بهدف الطيران وانما بهدف اختبار الثبات والبلى في مقر شركة لوكيد ، انتهى اختبار البلى بعد 20 ألف ساعة وهو يعادل ضعفين ونصف العمر الافتراضي في الخدمة التشغيلية •

الوصف الفني
اف/ايه 22 (رابتور) هي الطائرة المقاتلة الأولى التي تقود السيطرة الجوية من خلال التخفي الجوي وهي قادرة على أداء الهمام المتعددة من خلال التخفي على المدى الطويل ولا تبارى في معارك الطائرات المقاتلة القريبة ، كما أنها عالية الدقة في الهجوم على الأهداف الأرضية التصنيع اف/ايه 22 يتم تصنيعها للقوات الجوية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بواسطة شركة لوكهيد مارتين ايرودايناميكس ، بالتعاون مع شركة بوينغ كمقاول رئيسي من الباطن والمحركات من شركة برات آند ويتني •

أهداف اف/ايه 22 الاستراتيجية
تحقق السيطرة على المجالات الجوية لأي ساحة معركة من خلال المزج الماهر بين تقنيات التخفي والمحركات التي تدعم الطيران الطويل المدى واجهزة الاستشعار وإلكترونيات الطيران والمناورة وخفة وسرع الحركة والمدى الطويل، والأسلحة المحمولة بالداخل • هناك محركان برات آند ويتني اف119-بي دبليو-100 يمكنانها من التحليق إلى ارتفاعات عالية لا تنافس وتحقق السرعات الهجومية بالضغط والدفع القوي المتواصل متفوقة على مقاتلات اليوم •

التسليح
منصة الأسلحة الرئيسية تحمل إما : 6 صواريخ متوسطة المدى بالتوجيه الراداري إيه آي إم -120 أو صاروخين إيه آي إم -120 وصاروخين 1000-إل بي جي بي يو-32 صواريخ الهجوم المشترك المباشر للهجوم الأرضي • كما تحمل صاروخين متتبعين للحرارة قصيري المدى إيه اي إم ج-9، واحد على كل جانب من منصة الأسلحة ، وكنتيجة لذلك يمكن للرابتور أن تطير على ارتفاعات عالية جداً وبعيدة جداً وسريعة جداً مع نسبة مخاطرة قليلة أن يتم كشفها أو اعتراضها ثم تضرب بحصانة تامة ضد الأهداف المحمولة جواً والأهداف الأرضية على حد سواء •
الصفات المميزة​
4 أعمدة للنجاح - الرحلات الطويلة المدى - سرعة وخفة الحركة - التخفي - وإلكترونيات الطيران المتقدمة 
فوق صوتية لفترات زمنية طويلة بدون الحاجة إلى تشغيل أجهزة الاحتراق الثانوية afterburners أو ما يسمى بخاصية الsupercruise 
سهولة الصيانة - تتطلب اجراء الصيانة الدورية لمحرك برات أند ويتني اف 119 - بي دبليو -100 فقط 6 أدوات متوفرة بشكل تجاري 
المعالج الشائع المدمج - سي آي بي - قلب جناح الإلكترونيات المدمجة ، هذه الحواسب الآلية الفائقة يمكنها معالجة 10.3 بليون بايت في الثانية 
الخدمة في القوات الجوية
تخطط القوات الجوية الأمريكية إلى استخدام طائرات الرابتور خلال العقد القادم لاحلال الأسطول المتقادم من طائرات اف-15 
كان من المنتظر أن يتم تشغيل أول سرب من طائرات الرابتور خلال عام 2005 
القواعد الرئيسية 
أعلنت القوات الجوية الأمريكية أن قاعدة لانجلي الجوية ، هامبتون ، ستكون أول قاعدة لطائرات الرابتور. وهناك قواعد أخرى مرشحة تشمل قاعدة إلمندورف في آلاسكا وإجلين وماونتين هوم ، أيداهو ومن المتوقع اختيار قاعدتين أو ثلاثة لتكون قاعدة لطائرات اف/ايه-22 وهناك اختبارات اضافية وتدريب على الطائرة سوف تكون في قاعدة ادواردز الجوية في كاليف ، ونيليس وتيندال ،ومن المقرر أن تبقى إف/ايه-22 في الخدمة على الأقل حتى عام 2040 •

المواصفات التقنية:


الشركة المصنعة
Lokheed Martin

الطاقم
1


المهام
مقاتلة لتفوق الجوي مخفي عن الرادار

المحرك 
محركين Whitney turbines F119-PW-100 
بقوة 15855 kgs

الطول
18.9 م


الارتفاع
5.9 م


باع الجناح
13.5 م


الوزن وهي فارغة
745 كلغ


الوزن الأقصى عند الاقلاع
28000 كلغ

السرعة القصوى
2655 كلم / سا


سقف الارتفاع
16000 م

المدى
3704 كلم
​*Fighter Aircraft*

*F - 22 "Raptor"*

Fighter F-22 "Raptor" also known as "Lightning" is a new generation fighter which has priority ability to see enemy first, to fire first and defeat target first. It was intended to break into enemies air defense and to take it's control. F-22 "Raptor" entered service in US Air Force in 2000 and is going to be main USAF fighter at least for a decade. 
Fast perspective "surface-to-air" and "air-to-air" missile number increasing in relation with growing world countries Air Force's technological abilities made important to create fighter such as F-22.
It's creation began in 1986 when US defense government made contract with "Lockheed-Boeing-General Dynamics" group. In 1990 first test variant YF-22 was developed. In April 1991 F-22 was brought as a winner of perspective tactical fighter competition. It's first flight was made in May 1997. 
Test aircraft was used to demonstrate works on lowered radar visibility for F-22 program. It was made with wide usage of parts based on epoxy matrix in proportion with titan welded connections, moulds and lining. Earlier none of these means were used in a test aircraft.
The main difference test YF-22 from real F-22 "Raptor" were a bit smaller dimensions and side the front wheel stock will be hiding in. On YF-22 it was hiding forward to lower engines damages by lateral things ability. It has some more diferences in eleron control and air brake. 
F-22 has characteristics such as low radar visibility, high cruise speed, integrated board radio electronic equipment, maneuverability, effective target defeating and easiness of maintenance to reach victory in future air combats to conquer air territory.
"Raptors" combat vitality is much more higher than F-15 "Strike Eagle's". Comparing combat vitality including the most modern missiles and possible enemy fighter aircraft, which may appear till 2008, shows that at the same campaign F-15 losses are 20 in proportion with one F-22. 
F-22 "Raptor" comparing with other US Air Force fighters has later advantages:
- Half decreased maintenance personnel for one fighter.
- It needs only half of transport aircrafts supplemental flights to provide exploitation outside base squadron of 24 aircrafts in 30 days time. 
- Exploitation in 20 years period including technical supply costs 500 million dollars less than the same exploitation for F-15 "Strike Eagle" 
- It is able to make supersonic flight in significantly increased number or time, in other words F-22 is able to make supersonic cruise flight. To compare with it F-15 is able to work on forced regime only for 5 - 7 minutes. Supersonic cruise speed in proportion with effective reflection surface control decrease ability to defeat F-22 by ground anti-aircraft forces by lowering it's radar visibility leading time.
- Fighter has additional power unit for autonomic start and for ground maintenance inspection. It is "Ellaid Signal" 0250 power unit which has working time of 800 hours to rejection. This power unit works in F-22 till 14 300 m altitude and when speed is M = 1 (approximately 1200 km/h).
- It has 100% engine defense from straight engines visibility threw air collector, what lowers visibility with radiolocation sources because engine itself doesn't reflects radio waves. 
To sum it up F-22 "Raptor" is going to be one of the best world fighters for at least 10 years to come supplied by the most modern radio electronic equipment and low visibility technology. 

Crew
1
Dimensions and weight
 Length
18.9 m
Wing span
13.5 m
Height
5.9 m
Weight
28 t
Engines
Engines2 x Pratt-Whitney turbines F119-PW-100Traction15855 kgs
Altitude
16 km
Maximum speed
2655 km/h
Flying range
3704 km
Armament
Aviation gun20-mm 
6 barrel rotary gun M61A2
Missiles4 x AIM-9 "Sidewinder", 
AIM-7 "Sparrow",
 4 x AIM-120 

L’avion chasseur F-22 Raptor​
Le F-22 fut développé par un consortium regroupant Lockheed, Boeing et General Dynamics pour satisfaire les exigences de l'USAF , publiées dans un appel d'offres de septembre 1985 décrivant un chasseur tactique de conception avancée. En octobre 1986, deux prototypes furent commandés au groupe dirigé par Lockheed : un exemplaire propulsé par deux turboréacteurs couplés General Electric YFl2O-GE-100 à cycle variable et l'autre par deux turboréacteurs Pratt & Whitney YF119-PW-100. Ces deux types de moteur offraient une poussée à sec suffisante pour soutenir une vitesse de croisière de l'ordre de Mach 1,4 ou 1,5. Le premier prototype, désigné du nom de YF-22, vola le 29 septembre 1990 avec des moteurs 
YF120 le second prototype s uivit le 30 octobre 1990 avec des moteurs YFl19.Le YF-22 avait une aile trapézoïdale, deux dérives obliques et des stabilisateurs articulés ses moteurs, équipés de tuyères d'éjection d'orientation bidimensionnelle, offraient une poussée comprise en tre 14 515 et 15 876 kg. L'armement consistait en un canon rotatif M-6 1 de 20 mm intégré, de quatre missiles air-air à moye nne portée AIM-120 situés sur les conduits d'arrivée d'air, et deux missiles air-air AIM-9 à courte portée. 

Le 23 avril 1991, l'AT F Lockheed à moteur F119 fut proclamé vainqueur, après 91 heures de vol en soixante-quatorze sorties d'essai. En vertu du programme de développement à grande échelle (FSD), 7 F-22A et deux biplaces F-22B (plus deux véhicules d'essai au sol) devaient être construits avec un premier vol en 1996. Par rapport au prototype, ces exemplaires devaient avoir des ailes et des stabilisateurs de plus grande surface, mais des dérives plus courtes. Les entrées d'air devaient être reculées et le nez re profilé. L'envergure prévue était de 13,57 m, et la longueur de 19,06 m. Le feu vert de l'USAF fut donné pour la production en série du chasseur de suprématie aérienne F-22A, prévue pour 1996, avec une production totale envisagée de 442 exemplaires. 

Données techniques

Modèle 
ockheed F-22A Raptor
Equipage 
1
Envergure 
13.56 m
Longueur
18.90 m
Hauteur 
5.9 m
Motorisation 
2 turboréacteurs Pratt & Whitney F119-PW-100
Puissance totale 
2 x 7940 kgp (à sec, 2 x 15800 kgp avec PC) 
Armement 
1 canon rotatif de 20mm
6 missiles
Charge utile -
Poids en charge 
24950 kg
Vitesse maximale 
1915 km/h à plus de 11000 m
Plafond pratique 
16000 m
Distance franchissable 
3200 km

المراجع بتصرف
العربية Wikipedia 
الإنجلزية Enemyforces.com .
الفرنسية avionslegendaires.net 


إنتهى البحث 
البليدة الجزائر 29-04-2008​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أبريل 2008)

amjadquraan قال:


> مشكوراخي "شيراد الجزائر" وارجو منك شرح كامل عن الطائرات انواعها ومكوناتها...........




*السلام عليكم**قامت وزارة النقل الجزائرية بانشاء مصنع في سنة 1987 لتصنيع طائرات**التدريبة برخصة من شركة تشيكية و بدأ**المصنع بالعمل في سنة 1993 تم تسلم المصنع من طرف وزارة**الدفاع الجزائرية حيث تم تصنيع عدد من طائرات التدريبية للقوات الجوية**الجزائرية و حتى الطائرات المدنية لبعض الشركات الجزائرية و يتم تصنيع انواع من الطائرات في هذا المصنع **FERNAS-142 **و**بمقعدين و** SAFIR-43 **باربع مقاعد و**X**-3A ** للفلاحة و** يتم الآن العمل على طائرات لنقل 12 فردا**المصنع موجود في بلدية** طفراوي** ولاية وهران اسمه ** l’ECA*
*(هذه المقدمة مقبسة من مشاركة معنونة بـ **صناعة الطائرات التدريبية في الجزائر* لــ sukhoi4algeria على منتدى ساحات الطيران العربي بتاريح 04-11-2006 بتصرف)

فرنـــاس- 142 

المواصفات التقنية:


الشركة المصنعة
ECA 

الطاقم
2


المهام
التدريب القاعدي و المتقدم الطيارين
نقل البريد الخفيف
المراقبة و الرؤية

المحرك 
محرك مكبسي معكوس 6أسطوانات AK 337M 
210 حصان

الطول
7.33 م


الارتفاع
2.75 م


باع الجناح
9.16 م


الوزن وهي فارغة
745 كلغ


الوزن الأقصى عند الاقلاع
1090 كلغ


السرعة القصوى
333 كلم / سا


سرعة الطيران المطرد
215 كلم / سا


سقف الارتفاع
5000 م


المدى
1050 كلم

وهذه بعض الصور​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أبريل 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي شيراد
> اخي هل يوجد لديك مخطط لطائرة خفيفة تستطيع حمل شخص واحد ( بحيث يكون متوفر جميع مواصفاتها )
> قوة المحرك مواصفات الجناح المترية والايزوديناميكية اذا مش موجود بامكانك تزودني ببروفيل لجناج طائرة يكون له عامل رفع كبير وعامل الاعاقة صغير والاهم بالتوالي بعد الجناح .... كم يحتاج لقوة محرك لحتى تنطلق الطائرة لتوليد السحب الازم لتقلع الطائرة ؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم أخي (أستسمحك أن أناديك المثابر)
سأبحث لحضرتك بين أوراقي لعلي أجد

هذا رابط لتحميل تصاميم طائرة * ZODIAC XL*
*http://www.zenithair.com/zodiac/drawings.html
*
*هذا رابط آخر لتحميل تصاميم طائرةSTOL CH 701 *
*http://www.zenithair.com/stolch701/7drawings.html
*


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الروابط الرائعة ( بصراحة غرقت ببحر من الطائرات الصغيرة الرائعة التي اريد )
اخي شيراد ارجوا منك بتزويدي بمعلومات باللغة العربية قدر الامكان لان انجليزيتي ستبقى ضعيفة امام مصطلحات طيران ولن استفيد منها كما يجب ( لكني بالتااكيد ساحاولت ترجمتها ) 
شكرا ثانيا وثالثا ورابعا يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 أبريل 2008)

انشالله قريبا سأختار الطائرة التي ستعجبني ( من الروابط ) ثم ساعلمك بها لكي لكي نستخرج مواصفاتها لنقوم بتصنيعها بهذا الصيف انشالله الله ..................... شكرا اخي شيراد


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس شيراد انت مردتش على لية فى موضوع تصميم الطائرة اللى بعت على المنتدى دة صورها بالله عليك اهتم بموضوعى اذا كنت تعرف فية واذا مكنتش تعرف فمش مشكله ومن قال لا اعلم فد افتى بس بسرعة رد على عشان انا معلق على ردك امال وشكرا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليك أخي الغالي 
أقسم لك أنني أولي موضوعك من الأهمية مالا تتصور إذ أنه صادف عملي مع مجموعة من الأصدقاء على طائرة مماثلة إلا أنها بمحرك طراز شيكينوكس 
أما فيما يخص طائرة ال pig 195 فقد بحثت علني أجد تفاصيل عنها
ثم إنني أعدك أن أوافيك بإجابات على كل تساؤلاتك حسب العلم طبعا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

*مخططات الــ ميغ 25*

السلام عليكم 
هذه مجموعة من مخططات الميغ 25 الأسطورية و سنأتي لتناول تفاصيلها لاحقا إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اروع طائرتين اراهما بحياتي الاولى ZODIAC XL طائرة جميلة الشكل اعجبتني كثيرا اما الطائرة الثانية وهي 
طائرةSTOL CH 701 صح شكلها مش جميل مثل الاولى لكن اذهلتني في ادائها الخارق ( بجد هي طائرة معجزة ) تستطيع الاقلاع من اي مكان بمسافة صغيرة جدا ويبدوا صناعتها سهلة نوعا .... لكن اخي شيراد ارجوا منك مشاهدة هذا الرابط ودقق النظر على جناحها لانو بختلف عن خواتها من نفس النوع ( البروفيل ملهوش سماكة بالمرة ) وهي الرابط ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdd7ZM-O0EA )
بصراحة هاي الطائرة يلي دخلت راسي


----------



## هشام بوزيد (1 مايو 2008)

الى الخ شيراد الجزائري اريد ان اعرف اذا امكن ان اصمم طائرة بمحرك Vw مع العلم ان كل التسهيلات متاحة عندنا وجازاك الله خيرا و سلم على الهواري وقل لحمى يجيب العشا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 مايو 2008)

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fhome.att.net%2F%7Emikesandlin%2Fhillhopper.htm&langpair=en%7Car&hl=ar&ie=UTF-8http://start.***.com
خذ هذة الرابطة يمكن تهتدى لشيء جديد


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليك أخي الغالي
> أقسم لك أنني أولي موضوعك من الأهمية مالا تتصور إذ أنه صادف عملي مع مجموعة من الأصدقاء على طائرة مماثلة إلا أنها بمحرك طراز شيكينوكس
> أما فيما يخص طائرة ال pig 195 فقد بحثت علني أجد تفاصيل عنها
> ثم إنني أعدك أن أوافيك بإجابات على كل تساؤلاتك حسب العلم طبعا


 
السلام عليكم حميعا هذا الكتاب الرائع هدية من أخ أورع وهو يعطي بدقة طرق تصميم الطائرات الخفيفة جدا و التي تمتاز بكفاءات عالية 
http://rapidshare.com/files/111852234/VLA_desing.zip.html


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

*طائرة الأورو فايتر*

هذه تصاميم المقاتلة الشهيرة EuroFighter 2000


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

*إعادة نشر لمقال الميغ 31*

الميغ 31 الروسية

هذه المعترضة تعتبر من افضل الطائرات القتالية في العالم, وهي طائرة روسية تم تصميمها من ال mig-25 الممتازة,وكانت اول رحلة لها اختبارية في 1975 ,ولكن تاخر صنع الطائرة حتى عام 1979 لادخال الكثير من التعديلات. وحاليا تملك روسيا ما بين 200 الى 250 في الخدمة.


تكمن قوة ال mig-31 في سرعتها الكبيرة وقوة رادارها الذي يعتبر احسن رادار في العالم وهناك بعض المصادر تذكر ان رادار ال mig-31 احسن من رادار ال f-22 raptor.
هيكل الطائرة الداخلي يختلف عن ال mig-25 ,وقد تم اعادة تصميم الهيكل لتتمكن الطائرة من التحليق على ارتفاعات منخفضة عكس ال mig-25 التي كانت قد صممت لتؤدي مهامها على ارتفاعات عالية.معدن الطائرة يتكون من %16 تيتانيوم المقاوم للحرارة,%33 المنيوم الخفيف الوزن,%2 كومبوزيت الخليط من معادن مختلفة.


mig-31 A وهي اول طائرة دخلت الخدمة في بداية الثمانينات,وتبلغ سرعتها العملية 2,83 mach ,وكانت في ذلك الوقت مجهزة برادار الـ N007 Zaslon ,وكان هذا الرادار اول رادار في العالم يتم توجيهه الكترونيا, اي ان السطح الباعث للاشعة الكهرومغناطيسية لايدور باستمرار بل يوجه الكترونيا الى مكان محدد,ايجابيات هذا النظام هلي قلة الاجزاء المتحركة للرادار, وبذلك قلة التكلفة لصيانة الرادار,كما ذكرت سابقا فان روسيا هيا اول من ادخل هذا النوع من الرادارت الى الخدمة العملية.
مدى الرادار يبلغ 200 كيلومتر,اي ما يساوي مدى رادار ال f-14 ولكن هذه الاخيرة لاتملك رادار الكتروني ولكن ميكانيكي.يستطيع الرادار الروسي تتبع 10 اهداف بعكس رادار ال f-14 الذي يستطيع تتبع 6 اهداف.رادار ال mig-31 يستطيع ايضا كشف اهداف على ارتفاعات منخفضة.

mig-31 B وهي معترضة تمتلك نفس المزايا التي تمتلكها ال mig-31 A اعلاه ولكن تملك اجهزة تمكنها من التزود بالوقود في الجو.

mig-31 M وهي طائرة مطورة ومزودة باجهزة حديثة تمكنها من القيام بمهام اعتراض و ايضا مهاجمة الاهداف الارضية.
تملك هذه الطائرة الرادار sbi-16 zaslon وهذا الرادار يعتبر الان من احدث الرادارت في الخدمة.
مدى الرادار ابعد من سابقه ولكن هذه المرة تم تطوير الرادار بحيث لا يحتاج الى الحركة او الدوران, وانما الاشعة الكهرومغناطيسية توجه الكترونيا باتجاه يحدده الكمبيوتر استنادا على المهمة المختارة والمكان المحدد والمطلوب,اي اذا كانت الطائرة في مهمة لمهاجمة اهداف ارضية يتم توجيه الاشعة الى الارض بشكل مناسب ليتم كشف الاهداف بدقة متناهية وتمييز الهدف المتحرك عن الهدف الساكن, وكما هو الحال ايضا اذا كانت الطائرة في مهمة اعتراضية. الرادار يستطيع تتبع ما يقارب عشرة اهداف والهجوم على اربعة منها, الكمبيوتر على متن الطائرة يقوم بتحديد اخطر اربعة اهداف استنادا على السرعة والقرب او البعد للهدف.الفائدة من عدم حركة الرادار الجديد هذه المرة هو امكانية استعمال مقدمة الطائرة كليا لتظم الرادار, وبهذا يتم زيادة قطر الدش الباعث للاشعة, لان حجم قطر الدش الباعث ومدى الرادار هما عنصران لا يتفرقان, اي اذا نقص قطر الدش ينقض بذلك مدى الاشعة المبعوثة والعكس هو الصحيح. ويذكر هنا ايضا ان كل الاشعة العائدة الى الطائرة اي العائدة الى المستقبل يتم التعامل معها بانظمة ديجيتال, وهذه الانظمة توفر والسرعة الدقة المتناهية في معالجة المعلومات


اضافة الى كل هذه المزايا تم تزويد الطائرة بمحركات معدلة ولاتصرف الكثير من الوقود, وتمكن الطائرة من الطيران اسرع, 
بكل هذه المزاية اصبحت ال mig-31 M طائرة فعالة وصالحة لكثير من المهام, حيث تستطيع اربع طائرات من هذه الطائرة تغطية مساحة 900 كيلو متر, ويتم هنا تبادل المعلومات عن طريع الـ digital datalink بين الطائرات الاربع, وتستعمل الميغ-31 ايضا كطائرة AWACS ويتم تبادل المعلومات مع مواقع التحكم والسيطرة الارضية لاعتراض الاهداف.


وهناك ايضا ميزة اخرة تتمتع فيها اكثر الاحيان الطائرات الروسية وهيا جهاز كاشف اشعة تحت الحمراءو يستعمل هذا الجهاز لكشف الاهداف التي تستعمل نظام البخفي او اذا فضل الطيار عن عدم كشف مكان الطائرة باستعمال الرادار القوي الاشعاع و اذا لا يتمكن الرادار من كشف الهدف المطلوب يتم استعمال جهاز الاشعة تحت الحمراء, وهذا الجهاز يكشف الاهداف التي تنتج حرارة نتيجة احتكاكها بالجو والهواء.


[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']المواصفات التقنية[/FONT]:


الشركة المصنعة
Mikoyan

الطاقم
2


المهام
مقاتلة مطاردة

المحرك 
محركين Toumansky R-31F
بقوة 2 x 14000 kgp

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الطول[/FONT]
22.49 م


الارتفاع
6.10 م


باع الجناح
13.46م


[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الوزن الأقصى عند الاقلاع[/FONT]
41150 كلغ

السرعة القصوى
3000 كلم / سا على إرتفاع 17500 م


سقف الارتفاع
20600 م

المدى

3300 كلم

تسليح الطائرة هو كالتالي:

مدفع عيار 23 مم مع 260 طلقة

اربع صورايخ من نوع R-33 بعيدة المدى

صاروخان من نوع R-40 متوصطة المدى

اربع صواريخ من نوع R-60 قصيرة المدى
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] the Russian MiG 31[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']High altitude fighter interceptor aircraft MIG-31 made it's first flight in 16-th of September 1975. It was intended to counteract against strategic reconnaissance aircrafts SR-71 "Blackbird's", strategic bombers B-1B and long-range cruise missiles. The MiG-31 "Foxhound" was first time exhibited in 1991 at Paris Air show. After Lockheed SR-71 retirement MIG-31 became fastest serial production aircraft. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Fighter was based on well recommended air superiority fighter MIG-25. MIG-31 "Foxhound" is made from aluminum alloys with work temperature in +150º C. Fuselages high kinetic heating zones are made from titan and stainless steel. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']The landing gear was substantially modified. Front chassis has two wheels with mudguard. Main chassis legs has tandem arranged wheels placed parallel to fuselage. Such chassis remarkably decreases ground pressure and allow to use fighters on ground and arctic airfields. The airbrakes were fitted in a new position, between the main landing gear and the air intakes. [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']It might be speared even in supersonic flight. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']The engines are Soloviev's D-30F-6 two-shaft bypass high-economy turbojet engines. It's development began in 1972 in Perm city by a team led by Soloviev himself and since 1989 by Yuri Reshetnikov. Development was finally completed in 1980. The engine is manufactured at Perm's "Motorstroitel" works, and seems to be used Ilyushin's IL- 62M and Tupolev's Tu-154M. One unique feature of the D-30F6 is the use of small suction relief doors on the moving parts of the engine nozzles to eliminate pulsing in the exhaust gases. The engine consists of seven modules, six of them replaceable. The first is an inlet guide vane module, with the others being the five-stage low pressure compressor, the mixer case, the afterburner, the exhaust nozzle, front and rear gearboxes, and a base module with the 10-stage high pressure compressor and combustion chamber, first stage nozzle vanes, high and low pressure turbines (both two stage) and rear bearing. The engine has a mass flow of 150 kg per second and an inlet diameter of 102 cm. The D-30F6 features an integral heat exchanger using fan bypass air to cool air drawn from the compressor which in turn cools the high- and low-pressure turbines. A turbine overspend protection system is fitted, along with an exhaust temperature limiter. Full authority digital engine controls are fitted, with a data recording system. The new engine was specified for the MiG-31 in order to improve range, since this was the key performance parameter for which an improvement over the MiG-25 was demanded. The new engine necessitated some structural modifications, and the opportunity was taken to increase internal fuel capacity to 19 700 l (some estimates suggest 20 380 l). This, together with the lower specific fuel consumption of the D-30F, raised supersonic range to 2 135 km on internal fuel, or to 3 310 km at subsonic speeds. Increased weight reduced operational ceiling to 22 800 m. A semi-retractable refueling probe was fitted on the left side of the nose. MIG-31 can be refueled from tanker aircrafts IL-78 or SU-24T. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']MIG-31 was equipped with unique "Zaslon" (NATO codename "Flash Dance") radiolocation phased array radar with kvaziunremiting irradiation for long-range interception tasks which is reportedly capable of tracking ten targets and attacking four simultaneously. This is said to be the world's most powerful fighter radar, with a higher output in kilowatts than any other radar. Radar allows to notice small size ground targets. It's range in acquisition-pursuit in lookdown is 150-200 km in the forward sector and 70-90 for the rear sector. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Ability to interchange information allows to use MIG-31 for long-range radiolocation reconnaissance, pointing to targets aircrafts such as SU-27, MIG-29. MIG-31 is almost the only fighter capable to destroy low flying cruise missiles. Advanced radio technical equipment required to involve navigator-radar oficer as additional crew member to control air territory and work-out group target interception tactics. Pilot's cockpit is fitted with color front glass indicator which doesn't have serious analogues. [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Navigation equipment contains radio navigational systems "Tropik" and "Marshrut". [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Biggest combat effectiveness is reached using unit from four MIG-31 connected by automatic data changing devise. Digital internal communication system APD-518 provides informational interchanging in 200 km range. Such combat usage of four MIG's-31 allows to control about 1 000 km length air territory. Targets can be transferred rapidly from one aircraft to another, with all aircraft sharing the same image on their tactical situation displays. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Fighter had weapons system, which was probably the most effective ever fitted to a Soviet fighter aircraft. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Fixed armament was confirmed to be a single 23 mm six-barrel GSh-23 rotary cannon with 260 rounds in a bulged housing behind the starboard main undercarriage. The aircraft has a fully-loaded take-off weight of 41 000 - 46 000 kg and a ferry range of 2 500 - 3 000 km. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Nowadays there are no MIG-31 analogs. In 1992 appeared new version of fighter interceptor MIG-31M. New aircraft has significant changes first of all in board radio location set and increased armament. Now it carries 8 missiles in stead of 6 carried by MIG-31. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Russian Federation Air Defense System has more than 200 air superiority fighters MIG-31. [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']24 aircrafts MIG-31 were exported to China. [/FONT]​[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Crew[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']2[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] Dimensions and weight[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] Length [/FONT]
22.49 m
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Wing span [/FONT]
13.46 m
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Height[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] 6.10 m[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Weight[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] 41150 kg[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Engines [/FONT]
Engines 2 x Toumansky R- 31F
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Power[/FONT]
2 x 14000 kgp
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Altitude[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] 20600 m[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Maximum speed [/FONT]
3000 km/h at 17500 m
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Flying range[/FONT]
3300 km 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Armament [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Aviation gun : 23-mm 6 barrel rotary gun GSh-23-6 (9A-768)[/FONT]
Missiles: 6 x "air-to-air" guided missiles R-27, R-30, R-33, R-40T, R-40TD, R-60M.


[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] Le MiG 31 russe[/FONT]​[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']L[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']e MiG-31 est issu du MiG-25 dont il hérite de la structure, mais le MiG-31 est tout de même différent. Contrairement au Foxbat, il s'agit d'un intercepteur biplace tout temps, toute altitude et doté d'une avionique moderne, le Foxhound est issu du démonstrateur Ye-155MP qui a volé pour la première fois le 16 septembre 1975.

Sa structure a longtemps été étudiée, de même que les matériaux qui composent le fuselage. La nécessité qu'a cet appareil à voler à de hautes vitesses ont poussé les ingénieurs de Mikoyan à réduire le mélange de nickel-acier de 80% à 49% utilisant à la place du titane, de l'aluminium et des matériaux composites. 

Le MiG-31M "Foxhound-B" est une version modernisée du Foxhound-A incluant entre autres un nouveau radar, des pods de contre mesure (EW), des dérives agrandies, une perche de ravitaillement en vol.

La force du MiG-31 réside dans l'association d'un radar Doppler à impulsions extrémement puissant et d'une panoplie de missiles longue portée du type AA-9 "Amos" et AA-8 "Aphid". La faculté du MiG-31 d'emporter des missiles longues portées associée à un radar puissant font que le Foxhound est capable de couvrir un grand territoire. Son utilisation principale reste l'interception de bombardiers stratégiques et de missiles de croisière. 

_NB : Mikhail Gurevich avait pris sa retraite en 1964, mais les ateliers OKB Mikoyan concervent l'intitulé MiG._ [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Modèle [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Mikoyan MiG-31 'Foxhound'[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] Envergure [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']13.46 m [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Longueur [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']22.49 m [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Hauteur [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']6.10 m [/FONT]
Motorisation
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] 2 turboréacteurs Toumansky R-31F [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Puissance totale[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] 2 x 14000 kgp [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Armement [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']1 canon de 23mm
8 missiles air-air [/FONT]
Charge utile 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] 41150 kg [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Vitesse maximale [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']3000 km/h à 17500 m [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Plafond pratique[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] 20600 m[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] Distance franchissable [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']3300 km Equipage 2[/FONT]

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']المراجع بتصرف[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']العربية[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] مشاركة معنونة بـ [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']معلومات عن ال[/FONT][/FONT] mig-31[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']لــل[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مسمي نفسه [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']mig-23[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] على منتدى [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ساحات الطيران العربي بتاريح [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']24-01-2006[/FONT])
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الإنجلزية[/FONT][FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'] Enemyforces.com .[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الفرنسية [/FONT][FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'] avionslegendaires.net[/FONT]​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

*طائرة الهاريـــــير*

وهذه تصاميم الهاريير
كما يمكن حصرتكم تضفح هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يوضح طريقة صنع طائرة سوخوي 27 صغيرة إعتمادا بشكل شبه كلي علي تصاميم من الشكل الذي أوافيكم به 
http://www.su27.de/inhaltindex.htm


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 مايو 2008)

*الطائرة البولندية Pzl I-22*

هذة تصاميم طائرة مشابهة للغاية لــ ألفاجت التي تزخر بها جيوش إخواننا المغاربة و المصريين وغيرهم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 مايو 2008)

أرجو أن يكون حب جمع التصاميم قد تغلغل إلى دواخلكم 
ولازلت أنتظر طلباتكم الكريمة 
أكرر وأقول ان أغلب أنواع الطائرات المدنية و العسكرية متاحة إن شاء الله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 مايو 2008)

*طائرات البحرية الأمريكية . . . حكايات و تصاميم*

السلام عليكم
تأملو هذا الكتاب الذي يورخ للبحرية الأمريكية


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 مايو 2008)

*الأنطونوف 2*

هذه تصاميم الأنطونوف 2 الأسطورية
وهذه تفاصيل الطائرة على الويكيبيديا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonov_An-2
وللحصول على صورها
http://www.an2plane.ru/ru/photo001.htm


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 مايو 2008)

*الأنطونوف 12*

وهذه مخططات الأنطونوف 12 التي زخرت بها جيوشنا ذات يوم
وهذه تفاصيل الطائرة على الويكيبيديا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An-12


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 مايو 2008)

*الأنطونوف 124*

- - - رغم قلة الطلب - - - إلا أننا سنواصل مع الأنطونوف 
الأن هذه تصاميم ال 124 روسلان
وهذه تفاصيل الطائرة على الويكيبيديا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonov_An-124
وهذه تفاسيل أخرى
http://www.vectorsite.net/avantgt.html#m1


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي شيراد على الموضوع 
بس اسمحلي بتعليق ... تصنع هذة الطائرة حاليا بمشاركة كلا من اوكرانيا وروسيا الاتحادية والسبب هنا بمشاركة اوكرانيا بسبب وجود مصنعها الاساسي بالعاصمة الاوكرانية كييف ايام الاتحاد السوفيتي .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اروع طائرتين اراهما بحياتي الاولى ZODIAC XL طائرة جميلة الشكل اعجبتني كثيرا اما الطائرة الثانية وهي 
طائرةSTOL CH 701 صح شكلها مش جميل مثل الاولى لكن اذهلتني في ادائها الخارق ( بجد هي طائرة معجزة ) تستطيع الاقلاع من اي مكان بمسافة صغيرة جدا ويبدوا صناعتها سهلة نوعا .... لكن اخي شيراد ارجوا منك مشاهدة هذا الرابط ودقق النظر على جناحها لانو بختلف عن خواتها من نفس النوع ( البروفيل ملهوش سماكة بالمرة ) وهي الرابط ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdd7ZM-O0EA )
بصراحة هاي الطائرة يلي دخلت راسي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اروع طائرتين اراهما بحياتي الاولى ZODIAC XL طائرة جميلة الشكل اعجبتني كثيرا اما الطائرة الثانية وهي 
طائرةSTOL CH 701 صح شكلها مش جميل مثل الاولى لكن اذهلتني في ادائها الخارق ( بجد هي طائرة معجزة ) تستطيع الاقلاع من اي مكان بمسافة صغيرة جدا ويبدوا صناعتها سهلة نوعا .... لكن اخي شيراد ارجوا منك مشاهدة هذا الرابط ودقق النظر على جناحها لانو بختلف عن خواتها من نفس النوع ( البروفيل ملهوش سماكة بالمرة ) وهي الرابط ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdd7ZM-O0EA )
بصراحة هاي الطائرة يلي دخلت راسي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 مايو 2008)

اخي شيراد شوف هذا الرابط عن طائرة Stol Ch 107 يبدوا انو جناح الطائرة(البروفيل) ليس له سماكة بالمرة في ، شوف المقطع الاول من الفيديو ودقق بالجناح ؟؟؟؟ وانشالله سانتظر تعليقك على الجناح ؟؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي
بالعكس للـــstol ch 107 جناح يفوق سمكه ال12 بالمئة لظمان خصائصها و أقصد الطيران و الهبوط القصيرين 
لأن أي طائرة لابد لها لتخقق هذه الخاصية من جناخ قادر على رفعها عند سرعات صغيرة أي 70 أو 60 كلم/سا
و هذا لا يتجسد إلا بحناح محدودب و سميك في آن الوقت 
هذه صورة جناحها
http://www.zenithair.com/stolch701/pic2000/701-wing-exploded-view.gif
وهذه تفاصيل أخرى عن الجناح عالي الرفع (كما يسمونه) الحاص بالـ ستول 701
http://www.zenithair.com/stolch801/design/design.html


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 مايو 2008)

*الـ مـــــــــــــــــــــيغ 15 و الـ أف 86*

السلام علكم إليكم تصاميم المقاتلتين اللتان الهبتا الحرب الكورية . . . الميغ-15 fagot و ال أف 86 sabre 
و هذا مقطع من كتاب صفحات من تاريخ الطيران يروي حكاية الطائرتين
http://rapidshare.com/files/112326923/MiG_15_vs_F86.zip.html 

وهذه رابط آخر
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/C7C66B59-3C8A-4A8C-8CC4-C5B07B4F6731.htm#7


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز شيراد 
حظرتك بتقول انو سرعة الاقلاع قليلة للطائرة للـــstol ch 107 من 60-70 لكن لما تشوفها بالفيديو ما بزيد سرعتها عن 40 عند الاقلاع سرعتها قليلة جدا عند الاقلاع ؟؟؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 مايو 2008)

المهم أخي أنها تقل عن سرعات إقلاع الطائرات الخفيفة الأخرى التي تتراوخ بين 100 و 120 كلم/سا
و يمكن أن تجد هذا في المقارنة التي بعثتها


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

*طائرات البحرية الأمريكية*

هذا الكتلب يحوي تصاميم أغلب طائرات البحرية الأمريكية وهو جدير بالمطالعة


----------



## م المصري (7 مايو 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> هذا الكتلب يحوي تصاميم أغلب طائرات البحرية الأمريكية وهو جدير بالمطالعة


 
كتاب رائع ... اشكرك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (7 مايو 2008)

و لدينا مزيد ن شاء الله
دعاؤكم فقط . . .


----------



## samerhshraideh (8 مايو 2008)

اريد تصميم طائرة صغيرة مع دائرة تحكم عن بعد ماذا تقترح


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي ومرحبا بك و بطلباتك . . .التي نعتز بها

الصباح فقط قمت بمراجعة التصاميم التي أملكها وعزلت مجموعة منها موجهة الطائرات الصغيرة أقصد المتخكم فيها عن بعد
ياوافيك بمجموعة من النماذج إن شاء الله 
ولكن أريد من حضرتك أن تقرر أي طائرة تجدها أقرب إلى نفسك لأنك إن صنعت ما تحب أتقنته ولك علي أن أوافيك بتصاميمها أيا كان نوعها إن شاء الله 
وهذا كتاب يشرح عمل الريموت للطائرات الصغيرة

R C 2 1.pdf 
R C 2 2.pdf 
R C 2 3.pdf 
R C 2 4.pdf 

ومواضيعا على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85539-3.html


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 مايو 2008)

في إنتظار ردك . . لك مني هذة الباقة المكونة من أربع طائراتwilgaأنطونوف 24 p-47و . . .إليوشين 28 بإمكانك الإعتماد على السلم في أسفل الصفحات


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 مايو 2008)

و هذه للإليوشين 28


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 مايو 2008)

كما أوجهك أخي إلى هذا الرابط الرائع 
http://aeroplan.boonga.com/catalogue.php


----------



## akrab (21 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
مهندس شيراد تحياتي الحارة 
انا مهندس كمبيوتر واعشق الطيران لكن عملي يبعدني عن هذا المجال الرائع، لكني فكرت في صناعة طائرة عمودية تعمل بالريموت كنترول، بالنسبة لتصميم دائرة الكنترول فقد جمعت المعلومات عنها ولكن ينقصني مخطط للطائرة ونوع الماتور المستخدم كون ان الطائرة العمودية تحتاج لمحرك قوي وبالتالي سيكون حجمه ووزنه كبيرين وحتما سيكون مزود الطاقة ذو مساحة ووزن كبيرين ايضا، اذا كان لديك اي معلومة تفيدني في هذا الموضوع فلا تحرمني من علمك
جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (7 يونيو 2008)

ننتظرك اخي شيراد بفارغ الصبر


----------



## poxy (11 يونيو 2008)

ياريت تصميم f-16 بس يكون امتداد dwg أو dxf 

شكــــــــرا​


----------



## شريف الطنطاوي (16 يونيو 2008)

الخ الغزيز م/ شيراد تحية طيبة من القلب لشعب الجزائر خاصة.
اود ان احيك علي المجهود الكثيف لاثراء هذا المنتدي بفكارك المدهشة. 
اود معرفة الطائرة التي تستطيع ان تصل سرعتها ما بين "350Km/h-500Km/h". لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## dmiri (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكوراخي مشكوراخي


----------



## zibara (19 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع يا اخ :شيراد الجزائر
وعندي لك طلب :ارجوا منك وضع تصاميم طائرات الرائعة
والمفضلة لدي السوخوي من البداية الsu_1 الى الsu_47المعروفة بال
berkut
مروراً بجميع اجيالها واذا كان عندك اي معلومات عن 
الطائرة الجديدة الsu_t_50 المعروفة بالpak fa 
والتي هي انتاج مشترك (حسب التسريبات) روسي_هندي
تحياتي


----------



## شريف الطنطاوي (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اود طرح سؤال في غاية الاهمية واريد الرد علبة فورا ايها المهندسين الكرام.
هل يوجد مقر او جمعية او نادي في مصر لهاوي الطيران للانضمام الية لاننا نتحدث عن علم تطبيقي .اود معرفة الاجابة بلتفصيل. وان لم يكن هناك !!!!! ممكن ان ننشئ هذه الجمعية بنضمام اعضاء من محبي الطيران?


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اقتراح ممتازي اخي شريف اتمنى بان يصبح لدينا جمعية حقيقية لهواة الطيران بما انها علم تطبيقي كما تفضلت .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

ها قد عدنا . . . بعد غياب أثر في النفس عظيم الأثر. . . الحمد لله أن الموضوع إستمرحتى في غيابنا عنه . . . 
غيابي كان بسبب عرض مشروع صناعة طائرة رومانية في الجزائر برخصة مع دراسة أساليب تطويرها و إدخالها إلى الأسواق الججزائرية العربية و الإفريقة. . . المشروع عرضته مع المدير العام للشركة الجزائرية و بعثة رومانية أثناء معرض الجزائر الدولي الـ 41 .
المغامرة كانت رائعة و التعارف أروع . . . 
أما الآن فالأهم هو عودتي لحضرتكم . . . 
اعد الإخوة بنشر تصاميم كل عائلة السوخوي من بداياتهت الأولى مرورا بالمشاريع المستقبلية . . . 
أشكر الإخوة على المشاركة و الأفكار القيمة . . . ولنا عودة بإذن الله


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> ها قد عدنا . . . بعد غياب أثر في النفس عظيم الأثر. . . الحمد لله أن الموضوع إستمرحتى في غيابنا عنه . . .
> غيابي كان بسبب عرض مشروع صناعة طائرة رومانية في الجزائر برخصة مع دراسة أساليب تطويرها و إدخالها إلى الأسواق الججزائرية العربية و الإفريقة. . . المشروع عرضته مع المدير العام للشركة الجزائرية و بعثة رومانية أثناء معرض الجزائر الدولي الـ 41 .
> ...


 
عودا احمدا ,,,,

هيا ..... متابعيك في انتظارك ... 

و يسرنا ان تحدثنا عن مغامرتك "الطيرانية" بالتفصيل الممل  


تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

شريف الطنطاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود طرح سؤال في غاية الاهمية واريد الرد علبة فورا ايها المهندسين الكرام.
> هل يوجد مقر او جمعية او نادي في مصر لهاوي الطيران للانضمام الية لاننا نتحدث عن علم تطبيقي .اود معرفة الاجابة بلتفصيل. وان لم يكن هناك !!!!! ممكن ان ننشئ هذه الجمعية بنضمام اعضاء من محبي الطيران?


 
اهلا بك شريف ... 

اقتراح ممتاز و في محله .... و قد اثير باشكال متعدده من بعض الاخوه الاعضاء 

منها علي سبيل المثال 

هذا الموضوع 

مشروع التخرج لهندسة الطيران 2007 و أزمة مركز بحوث الطيران

يمكنك التواصل عبره ...

تحياتي لك


----------



## zibara (20 يونيو 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> ها قد عدنا . . . بعد غياب أثر في النفس عظيم الأثر. . . الحمد لله أن الموضوع إستمرحتى في غيابنا عنه . . .
> غيابي كان بسبب عرض مشروع صناعة طائرة رومانية في الجزائر برخصة مع دراسة أساليب تطويرها و إدخالها إلى الأسواق الججزائرية العربية و الإفريقة. . . المشروع عرضته مع المدير العام للشركة الجزائرية و بعثة رومانية أثناء معرض الجزائر الدولي الـ 41 .
> ...


وانا بالانتظار
تحياتي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 يونيو 2008)

الحمد لله على السلامة
اهلا بعودتك اخي العزيز الغالي شيراد واتمنى بان تكون رحلتك كانت شيقة ومفيدة 
وبالذات نحن ننتظر ونتطلع منك الكثير الكثير


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مخططات السوخوي 1


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-2


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي 5


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-6


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-7


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-8


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-9


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-10
المجموعة ستكتمل بإذن الله لاحقا . . .
و سأرفق ملفات ال F-16 أيضا 
المهم لا تنسونا من ضالخ دعائكم
عادل


----------



## zibara (21 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ شيراد 
وارجوك المتابعة 
وموفق 
تحياتي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي شيراد 
وارجوا منك الرد على مشاركتي عن البروفيلات


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

لقد أعددت لحضرتكم مفاجئة ستسركم بإذن الله
http://rapidshare.com/files/112065568/rv-9_dessins.rar

تصميم مفضل لطائرة صغيرة أجمل من الستول و بالمقاييس


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

تصاميم الأف-16 الجزء الأول
لسوء الحظ لم أجدها عندي بإمتداد dfx


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

تصاميم الأف-16 الجزء الثاني


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

تصاميم الأف-16 الجزء الأخير
كما سأكمل بقية سلسلة سوخوي لاحقا إن شاء الله


----------



## zibara (21 يونيو 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> لقد أعددت لحضرتكم مفاجئة ستسركم بإذن الله
> http://rapidshare.com/files/112065568/rv-9_dessins.rar
> 
> تصميم مفضل لطائرة صغيرة أجمل من الستول و بالمقاييس


اخ شيراد هل من الممكن عدم رفع الملفات المتبقية على الرابيد شير
نظراً لأن معظمنا لا يملك اكاونت فيه وبالتالي فنواجه مشاكل متنوعة معه
وبناءً عليه فهل من الممكن ان ترفع هذا الملف والملفات المتبقية على 
مواقع اخرى وليكن مثلاً:الزد شير 
www.zshare.net
اما عن ال F-16 فهل تملك تصاميم للF-16 XL
واذا كنت تملكها فأرجوا وضعها
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

تصاميم الأف-16 الإكس أل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي 11 الأولى إذ أن سوخوي تعيد إستعمال بعض التسميات القديمة لطائرات جديدة مثل سو9-11-15-17-. . . .
وهذا مقطع من ويكي بيديا يشير إلى هذه الملاحظة

Note: The Sukhoi OKB has reused aircraft designations on occasion, for example: the Su-9 from 1946 and the later Su-9 from 1956, the former was not produced in quantity. Sukhoi prototype designations are based on wing layout planform. Straight and swept wings are assigned the "S" prefix, while delta winged designs(including tailed-delta) have "T" for a designation prefix.
Example: S-37 and T-10.


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-12


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

السوخوي-15


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-17أر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-7 الجديدة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-9 الجديدة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-11الجديدة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-15الجديدة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-17الجديدة 
والبقية ستأتي بإذن الله. . .


----------



## دم ورد (22 يونيو 2008)

اريد تصميم طائره سهله وبسيطه لمبتدى جدا جدا جدا جدااا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم . . . 
سأكمل بقية البضاعة كما وعدت . . . رغم ملاحظتي لقلة الإقبال عليها. . . 

هذة مخططات السوخوي -22


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-24
الملف الأول


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-24
الملف الثاني


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-25
الملف الأول


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-25
الملف الثاني


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-26
الملف الأول


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-26
الملف الثاني 


والبقية سوف تأتي إن شاء الله

اللهم تقبل منا . . . . إنك أنت السميع العليم


----------



## zibara (24 يونيو 2008)

اخ شيراد لا تتوقف وتابع في وضع تصاميم الطائرات
لأنه يوجد طلبات كثيرة لدي راجياً ان يتسع صدرك لها
ولكن لن اطلبها منك قبل ان تنهي نمازج السوخوي
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
البقية تأتي إن شاء الله سوخوي27-28-29-30-32-35-39-47-t4-pack fa -زائد مجموعة من مشاريع السوخوي الغير مصنعة . . .
لكن دعني أعرف شيئا ما عن إهتمامك بالتصاميم أكان هواية أو من أجل تصنيع نماذج مصغرة أو للجنون فقط مثلي . . .


----------



## zibara (25 يونيو 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> البقية تأتي إن شاء الله سوخوي27-28-29-30-32-35-39-47-t4-pack Fa -زائد مجموعة من مشاريع السوخوي الغير مصنعة . . .
> لكن دعني أعرف شيئا ما عن إهتمامك بالتصاميم أكان هواية أو من أجل تصنيع نماذج مصغرة أو للجنون فقط مثلي . . .



في البداية كانت هواية بعد ذلك صار جنون ومن ثم صارت رغبة بتصنيع نموذج مصغير لذلك انا اعشق هذا المجال ارجوا منك ان تساعدني وتمدني بكل ما احتاجه من نماذج والتي سأطرحها عليك مستقبلاً
نظراً لأني بحثت عنها مطولاً ولم اجد الا القليل القليل من التصاميم
ارجوا منك ان تساعدنا دون ان تبخل علينا بها املاً من الله ان يضعها في ميزان حسناتك
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أتدرون أخوتي . . . . . قلما وجدت من يشاطرني هذا الخبل. . .
أما بدايني فكانت بمشاهدة مقاتلة تمخر الأجواء . . . إلا أنني لم أدر نوعها. . . فتكدس شغف معرفة طرازها عندي . . .ما دفعني إلى الإقبال العظيم على جمع مخططات الطائرات و المعلومات عنها 
الأن و الحمد لله تجاوزت مجموعتي ال 7000 تصميم . . . وهي قي تزايد مستمر . . . و سأضعها بين أيديكم لتسهيل الوصول إلى المعلومة بإذن الله
أما المفاتلة فكانت الميغ-25


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-27
الملف الأول


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-27
الملف الثاني


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-28


----------



## مهاجر (25 يونيو 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نرحب بعودتك أخ شيراد ونشكر لك جهدك وحبك النفع الأخرين ...




شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> ها قد عدنا . . . بعد غياب أثر في النفس عظيم الأثر. . . الحمد لله أن الموضوع إستمرحتى في غيابنا عنه . . .
> غيابي كان بسبب عرض مشروع صناعة طائرة رومانية في الجزائر برخصة مع دراسة أساليب تطويرها و إدخالها إلى الأسواق الججزائرية العربية و الإفريقة. . . المشروع عرضته مع المدير العام للشركة الجزائرية و بعثة رومانية أثناء معرض الجزائر الدولي الـ 41 .
> ...


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-29


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-30 و مشتقتها 35


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-32 و مشتقتها 34 
الملف الأول


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-32 و مشتقتها 34 
الملف الثاني


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-39


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يونيو 2008)

البقية ستأتي بإذن الله لاحقا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (26 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-47


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (26 يونيو 2008)

مخططات السوخوي-80


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (26 يونيو 2008)

مشهد داخلي للسوخوي-سوبرجت superjet 100

حتى هنا أنتهينا من الطائرات الفعلية و ما بقي عبارة عن مشاريع و نماذج

البقية ستأتي بإذن الله لاحقا


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء المساعدة في صنع طائرة عمودية تكون من نوع البسيط التى صنعت في السبعينيات


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء المساعدة في صنع طائرة عمودية تكون من نوع البسيط التى صنعت في السبعينيات اخوانكم المجاهدين في فلسطين


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل من احد يدلني على كيفية تنزيل الصور


----------



## م المصري (30 يونيو 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل من احد يدلني على كيفية تنزيل الصور


 
"كلك يمين " .... ثم حفظ باسم .... ثم اقذفها الي هاردك ....

او اضغط عليها ... تفتح معك في صفحه جديده .... فقم بتخزينها بكلك يمين علي الصوره 

او ..........................................


----------



## lostboy454 (30 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير على طرحك هذا الموضوع أخي شيراد ممكن أطلب منك التصاميم لمجموعة البوينغ والايرباص للطيران المدني 

وجزيت أخي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي م/ المصري انت لم تفهم قصدي ؟؟؟؟ 
اتا اقصد بتنزيل الصور على موقعكممممممم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م المصري (30 يونيو 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي م/ المصري انت لم تفهم قصدي ؟؟؟؟
> اتا اقصد بتنزيل الصور على موقعكممممممم ؟؟؟؟


 
آه ... لو تقصد وضع الصور في مشاركاتك 

فيمكنك التوجه الي مركز تحميل صور مثل هذا مثلا 
www.tamecom1.com/upload

و ترفع عليه الصوره ثم تنسخ كود الصوره الذي سيظهر لك هناك و تضعه في مشاركاتك هنا 

اتمني ان اكون هذه المره قد وفقت في فهم قصدك 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور مهندسنا المصري 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## م المصري (2 يوليو 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> مشكور مهندسنا المصري
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/img]


 
لا تقل ان هذه الصوره لطائره !!!!!!


----------



## zibara (8 يوليو 2008)

اين انت يا اخ شيراد
الا تريد ان تكمل وضع التصاميم
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (8 يوليو 2008)

اخى شراد نويت ان اصنع طائرة سسنا 182 ان شاء الله فارجوا ان تتابعتنىخطوة بخطوة ولكن اولا اريد مخطط اصنع من خلاله الطائة اى نموزج مصغر منها 
يا اخى صراحة شاهدت نموزج صنعته جامعه حلب لنموزج لطائرة cessna182 واعجبنى فانا اريد صناعه مثله تحت اشرافك ولكن ينقصنى كما قلت المخطط اللى فيها المقاسات وغيرها وقلى كيف استخدمها يعنى واحدة واحدة معاى انا لسة مبتدأ واليك وصلات لمشروع الطائرة التى صمموها طلاب جامعه حلب
مقطع فيدو: تحليق الطائرة في الأجواء
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?...d_file&ide=65&file=cessna182_sucess_video.wmv
مقطع فيدو: قصة تنفيذ المشروع
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?..._file&ide=64&file=cessna182_project_story.mpg
الأطروحة:الفصل الأول/ مقدمة عامة عن المشروع
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?ind=downloads&op=download_file&ide=63&file=cessna182_chapter1.pdf
الأطروحة:الفصل الثاني/ الدراسة الإنشائية والتصميمية
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?ind=downloads&op=download_file&ide=62&file=cessna182_chapter2.pdf
الأطروحة:الفصل الثالث/ عملية التنفيذ
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?ind=downloads&op=download_file&ide=61&file=cessna182_chapter3.pdf
الأطروحة:الفصل الرابع/ النتائج
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?ind=downloads&op=download_file&ide=60&file=cessna182_chapter4.pdf


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 يوليو 2008)

zibara قال:


> اين انت يا اخ شيراد
> الا تريد ان تكمل وضع التصاميم
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تحياتي


السلام عليكم أخي الغالي . . .وعلى كل الغوالي في المنتدى
أدري أن غيابي طال ولكنه كان لظروف جد طارئة و المؤسف أن غيابي سيستمر لمدة لست أدريها. . .
أنا الآن مهتم بشركة طيران جزائرية جديدة سأكون أحد منتسبيها تحديد في مكتب دراساتها . . . بدعاءكم طبعا. . .
سأوافيكم بأخبارها حين تنتهي الأشغال وتثبت الأمور . . . 
و إكمال إرسال التصاميم عهد قطعته على نفسي . . . ولن أتوان في تطبيقه بإذن الله


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (10 يوليو 2008)

ممكن تدينى تلفونك النقال و*****ك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 يوليو 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> اخى شراد نويت ان اصنع طائرة سسنا 182 ان شاء الله فارجوا ان تتابعتنىخطوة بخطوة ولكن اولا اريد مخطط اصنع من خلاله الطائة اى نموزج مصغر منها
> يا اخى صراحة شاهدت نموزج صنعته جامعه حلب لنموزج لطائرة cessna182 واعجبنى فانا اريد صناعه مثله تحت اشرافك ولكن ينقصنى كما قلت المخطط اللى فيها المقاسات وغيرها وقلى كيف استخدمها يعنى واحدة واحدة معاى انا لسة مبتدأ واليك وصلات لمشروع الطائرة التى صمموها طلاب جامعه حلب
> مقطع فيدو: تحليق الطائرة في الأجواء
> http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?...d_file&ide=65&file=cessna182_sucess_video.wmv
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
أخي يحظرني الآن تصميم الـ سيسنا 185 فقط وسأبحث عن تصاميم ال182 في حاسوبي علني أجد
http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/cessna185.zip
http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/cessna185w.zip


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (10 يوليو 2008)

يا بش مهندس غير مسموح لى بارسال رسايل خاصة او قراتها ممكن تعطينى موبايلك على ال***** وهو alabnda51على ******.كوم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 يوليو 2008)

أخي أظن أنه ممنوع من إدارة المنتدى تداول هذه المعلومات على صفحاته
فهل من طريقة أخرى


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 يوليو 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> يا بش مهندس غير مسموح لى بارسال رسايل خاصة او قراتها ممكن تعطينى موبايلك على ال***** وهو Alabnda51على ******.كوم


 أظن أنني تمكنت من إرسال معلوماتي إلى بريدك بل و حصلت على رقم هاتفك والله أعلم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 يوليو 2008)

وإلا فهذه الصفحات تتكلم عن مشروعي وبها بريدي

http://www.salamontreal.com/index.php/2007/04/15/le-1er-avion-alg-rien-chirad-2.html?*******=Science

http://www.salamontreal.com/main.php?*******=chiraz_batisseur


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (11 يوليو 2008)

اخي شيراد يا ريت تجاوبني في موضوعي


----------



## zibara (11 أغسطس 2008)

اخ شيراد هل من الممكن وضع تصاميم :
A10
وجميع تصاميم طائرات ال Hawk 
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
يقمل البحتري
بِنْتُم وَبِنّا، فَما ابتَلّتْ جَوَانِحُنَا - شَوْقاً إلَيكُمْ، وَلا جَفّتْ مآقِيــنَا 
نَكادُ، حِينَ تُنَاجِيكُمْ ضَمائرُنا، - يَقضي علَينا الأسَى لَوْلا تأسّينَا 
لا تَحْسَبُوا نَأيَكُمْعَنّا يغيّرُنـا؛ - أنْ طالَما غَيّرَ النـّأيُ المُحِبّينَا!
وَيَا نسيمَ الصَّبَا بلّغْ تحيّتَـنَا - مَنْ لَوْ على البُعْدِ حَيّا كان يحيِينا 

وأقول
َبِنّا و مابنتم ، فَما ابتَلّتْ جَوَانِحُنَا - شَوْقاً إلَيكُمْ، وَلا جَفّتْ مآقِينَــا 
نَكادُ، حِينَ تُنَاجِينــا ضَمائرُكُمْ، - يَقضي علَينا الأسَى لَوْلا تأسّينَـا 
لا تَحْسَبُوا نأينا عنكم يغيّرُنــا؛ - أنْ طالَما غَيّرَ النّأيُ المُحِبّينَـا!
وَيَا طير السما بلّغْ تحيّتَنَــــا - مَنْ رغم نأيي على البُعْدِ يحيِينا 

أحبتي في الله السلام عليكم . . .
أشطى لحضراتكم الموقرة دواك الوصل والتراسل
إلا أنه قد أبعدتني صروع الدهر عنكم قليلا . . . ولكن سأبقى عند عهدي بإذن الله . . .
و هذا عربون بقاء على الدرب

محططات بعض الطائرات الصينية
J-7 E



J-7 G



J-8 F



JH-7



JH-7 A



K-8



Z-10


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

وليرتقب أخي zibara ردي إن شاء الله . . .


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم يابشمهندس كم يتكلف عمل مودل يعمل بمحرك جت


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ردودي للأخ زيبارا
طائرة الـــ Fairchild A-10 Thunderbolt II هي طائرة قتال أرضي من شركة Fairchild طارت لأول مرة في 10 ماي 1972، بلغت كلفتها 9,8 مليون دولار سنة 1998 كما أنه قد صنع منها حتى الآن 715 وحدة
البعض يراها بشعة وذات تصميم سيء ، و لكنها قامت بدورها كـــقناصة دبابات كما ينبغي 
وتعتمد في أداء مهامها على مدفع دوار عيار 39 ملم سعة 1200 خرطوشة من اليورانيوم غير المشع الذي يعتبر خارقا لأغلب أنواع الدبابات التي يخدم عبر العالم
تعتبر الـ A-10  أمتن و أصلب طائرة في التشكيلة الأمريكية ، الطيار داخلها محمي من الرصاص حتى سمك 23 ملم بفضل تصفيح من التيتانيوم 
الـ  A-10 التي لم تبع لأي دولة و لا تستخدم إلا في الحالات الخاصة لا زالت قادرة على الخدمة حتي 2028 قبل أن تعوض بـالـ أف-35 حسب رأي الخبراء
المواصفات التقنية:


الشركة المصنعة
Fairchild Republic Company

الطاقم
1


المهام
مقاتلة مضادة للدبابات

المحرك 
محركين General Electric TF34-GE-100
بقوة 2 x 4107 kgp

باع الجناح
17.53 م


الطول
16.26 م 


الارتفاع
 4.47م


مساحة الجناح
47 م2

وزن الطائرة فارغة
9761 كلغ

الوزن الأقصى عند الاقلاع
22680 كلغ

السرعة القصوى
813 كلم / سا 

سقف الارتفاع
13636 م

المدى

4545 كلم

التسليح
الداخلي : مدفع Gatling GAU-8 Avenger  عيار 30 ملم
الخارجي : 11 نقطة تثبيت 8 منها تحت الجناح و الباقي  تحت البدن بحمولة سلاح تصل إلى 9450 كلغ















​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

طائرة الـــ BAe Hawk T.1 هي طائرة تدريب و قتال صممت وصنعت من طرف شركة British Aerospace PLC سنة 1976 لتخدم في القوات الملكية وهي الآن عملية في 19 قوة جوية بتعداد أكثر من 900 وحدة منها 300 للبحرية الأمريكية مصنعة محليا تحت تسمية McDonnell Douglas T45 Goshawk، بلغت كلفتها 9,31 مليون دولار سنة 2004 
بعد الفراغ من تدريباته على الـ Jet Provost أو Tucano يمر الطيار الملكي المتمرن إلى الهاوك ليقضي 60 ساعة من الطيران و 54 ساعة رماية.

المواصفات التقنية:


الشركة المصنعة
British Aerospace PLC

الطاقم
2


المهام
طائرة و مقاتلة 

المحرك 
محرك Rolls-Royce/Turbomeca Adour 151
بقوة 1 x 2420 kgp

باع الجناح
9.39 م


الطول
11.85 م 


الارتفاع
 4.08م


مساحة الجناح
19.69 م2

وزن الطائرة فارغة
 4400 كلغ

الوزن الأقصى عند الاقلاع
9100 كلغ

السرعة القصوى
ماخ 1.2 

سقف الارتفاع
13546 م

المدى

2594 كلم

التسليح
الداخلي : مدفع أو مدفعين  عيار 27 ملم
الخارجي : حمولة سلاح تصل إلى 3265 كلغ​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> سلام عليكم يابشمهندس كم يتكلف عمل مودل يعمل بمحرك جت


السلام عليكم 
إن كنا نتكلم عن تكلفة صناعة طائرة جيت صغيرة . . . فهي للمتمرسين ستتراوح 500 و 1000 دولار أي أقل من نصف سعر بيعها . . . الذي يكون غالبا أكثر من 1700 دولار . . 
http://jetzoneusa.com/
أما للهواة فأظن و الله أعلم أن التكلفة قد تفوق هذه الأرقام


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*طائرة الـ A-10*

البعض يراها بشعة وذات تصميم سيء ، و لكنها قامت بدورها كـــقناصة دبابات كما ينبغي وتعتمد في أداء مهامها على مدفع دوار عيار 39 ملم سعة 1200 خرطوشة من اليورانيوم غير المشع الذي يعتبر خارقا لأغلب أنواع الدبابات التي يخدم عبر العالم​



تعتبر الـ A-10 أمتن و أصلب طائرة في التشكيلة الأمريكية ، الطيار داخلها محمي من الرصاص حتى سمك 23 ملم بفضل تصفيح من التيتانيوم 
الـ A-10 التي لم تبع لأي دولة و لا تستخدم إلا في الحالات الخاصة لا زالت قادرة على الخدمة حتي 2028 قبل أن تعوض بـالـ أف-35 حسب رأي الخبراء
المواصفات التقنية:​ 

الشركة المصنعة
Fairchild Republic Company​ 
الطاقم
1​ 

المهام
مقاتلة مضادة للدبابات​ 
المحرك 
محركين General Electric TF34-GE-100
بقوة 2 x 4107 kgp​ 
باع الجناح
17.53 م​ 

الطول
16.26 م​ 

الارتفاع
4.47م​ 

مساحة الجناح
47 م2​ 
وزن الطائرة فارغة
9761 كلغ​ 
الوزن الأقصى عند الاقلاع
22680 كلغ​ 
السرعة القصوى
813 كلم / سا​ 
سقف الارتفاع
13636 م​ 
المدى​ 
4545 كلم​ 
التسليح
الداخلي : مدفع GatlingGAU-8 Avenger عيار 30 ملم
الخارجي : 11 نقطة تثبيت 8 منها تحت الجناح و الباقي تحت البدن بحمولة سلاح تصل إلى 9450 كلغ​ 











​ 


​[/quote]
(ملاحظة : أعدت الموضع ليظر في الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*طائرة الهاوك*



شيراد الجزائر قال:


> طائرة الـــ bae Hawk T.1 هي طائرة تدريب و قتال صممت وصنعت من طرف شركة british Aerospace Plc سنة 1976 لتخدم في القوات الملكية وهي الآن عملية في 19 قوة جوية بتعداد أكثر من 900 وحدة منها 300 للبحرية الأمريكية مصنعة محليا تحت تسمية mcdonnell Douglas T45 Goshawk، بلغت كلفتها 9,31 مليون دولار سنة 2004
> 
> بعد الفراغ من تدريباته على الـ jet Provost أو tucano يمر الطيار الملكي المتمرن إلى الهاوك ليقضي 60 ساعة من الطيران و 54 ساعة رماية.​
> المواصفات التقنية:​
> ...


 
(ملاحظة : أعدت الموضع ليظر في الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مخططات تفصيلية للـ أ-380
مرفوقة بملف a380.zip‏ وهوتمثيل ثلاثي البعد بالقياسات الحقيقية يفتح بـ برنامج E-drawing 2008 



http://www.0zz0.com


----------



## zibara (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك اخونا العزيز شيراد 
وهل من الممكن ان تضع لنا تصاميم الطائرات القاذفة التي شهدتها الكرة الارضية:
b-1,b-2,..........b-52
و ال Tu و راجياً منك وضع كل ما تراه مفيداً لنا
اضافةً الى الطائرات التي شاركت في الحرب العالمية الثانية
اعتذر على كثرة طلباتي و لك الحرية في ان تنفذ ما نطلبه منك او لا
شكراً سلفاً 
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

المخططات موجودة و سأجتهد في تهيئة المخططات بشكل يرقى لمستوئ منتدانا إن شاء الله . . . 
شكرا على الرد


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## zibara (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك لتلبة طلباتي وتقدم لنا ما نحتاجه اخونا شيراد
و هذا ليس بغريبٍ عنكم يا ابناء بلد المليون ونصف شهيد
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . . . 
بارك الله في الجميع . . .
سأواصل رفع مخططات ال 
بي 25
بي 29
بي 47
بي 36
بي 52 
بي 2
بي 1
تي 22
تي 95
تي 16
إل 28
فيلكان
هذا وعد . . . لكن بعض الصبر و الدعاء الصالح . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.0zz0.com/realpic.php?s=2&pic=2008/10/25/11/641721605.jpg


----------



## حسام العربى مصر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . . . لا أدري ما الذي يقصده خسام العربي . . .(الرجاء تدخل المشرفين)
رغم ذلك سأواصل و لكن هذه المرة مع طائرة أسطورية أخرى . . . 
الهارييـــــــــــــر و سأكمل سلسلة القاذفات لاحقا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم هذه تتمة وعدس لكم . . . .
القاذفة بي 47


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

وهذه البـي 52 التي لطالما روعت الآمنين . . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه مخططات البي 1 لانسر
و سأتبعها بمخططات نظيرتها الروسية تو-160 إن شاء الله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بعيدا عن القاذفات هذه الآن مخططات المي 24


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

كما يمكنكم مشاهدتها بالبعد الثالث على هذا الموضوع برنامج E-drawing 2008


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور شيراد


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 نوفمبر 2008)

وهذه التي دكت القرى على رؤوس أهلنا في أفغانستان و العراق


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا تصميم الإيليوشين 96 أوردته نزولا عند رغبة العضو ياسر عباس عوض 
أتمنى ان ينفعه


----------



## ضياء الدين مدنية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بكم ونفعنا معكم مشكوور أخي شيرزاد الجزائر


----------



## zibara (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخ شيراد شكراً لك على ما تقدم 
وارجوا المتابعة في القاذفات الاستراتيجية
لتكمل بعدها ان شاء الله طائرات الحرب العالمية الثانية 
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم استسمح حضراتكم و خصوصا الأخ زيبارا كوني لم اتم عرض المخططات ولكنني سأقوم بإذن الله
وهذاوعد

أثناء بحثي وجدت هذ الرابط رائع به العديد من المخططات المجانية 

استمتعوا . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا تتمة عرض القاذفات 
وهذه القاذفة تو-16 التي خدمت في مصر و العراق و غيرها


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذه القاذفة الخرافية vva-14


----------



## نجيب المهندس (4 يناير 2009)

أخ شيراد بارك الله فيك 
لي طلب أريد تصنيع هيلكبتر بتحكم لاسلكي لكن محتار في الأجزاء الإلكترونية فهل لك بنصيحة
هل يمكن تصنيعها يدويا 
في الأخير مشكور على المجهودات المبذولة


----------



## husseen (9 فبراير 2009)

*مساعدة بشأن طئرةLight helicopter Aerokopter AK1-3*

ارجو المساعدة اخ شيراد هل بالامكان دراسة هذه الطيارة وتفصيل 
تصميماتها 
وهل بالامكان المساعدة فيها 
هذا الموقع http://www.aerokopter.co.za/index.php
فيه المعلومات عن الطائرة الرجاء زيارته والرد
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
نزولا عند رغبةالاخ husseen 
هذه مخططات أصغر حوامة عندي
وهي الروسية ميل مي -2
 مزيدا من التفاضيل والصور عنها


----------



## مصطفى محمود حامد (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوح حلو بس لو سمحت تساعدنى و ترسلى و شرح عن wing tunal


----------



## أبو عبيدة الجراح (9 مايو 2009)

أخي شيراد الجزائر أنتظر مخططات طائرة stol جزاك الله خيرا

أخي طلب آخر إن أمكن إن توفرت لديك مخططات عالية الدقة لطائرة ال RV-9 

بارك الله فيك و زادك علما و يسر لك أمرك

و الله اخي نحتاج مخططات طائرة صغيرة بمخططات بسيطة و سهلة التصنيع


----------



## مختار الجزائري (15 مايو 2009)

السلام و عليكم ورحمة الله اما بعد فارجو منك اخي شيراد تصميم طائرة هيليكوبتر صغيرة و خاصة جهاز التحكم في الحركة الدوارة


----------



## مختار الجزائري (15 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم من فضلك اخي شيراد اريد مخطط لتصميم هيليكوبتر صغيرة وخاصة جهاز التحكم في الحركة الدوارة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

أبشروا هذه هي مخططات الSTOL 701 كاملة

http://rapidshare.com/files/234102692/Zenair_DRWG.rar.html


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 مايو 2009)

وهذا افضل ما عندي عن ال أر في -9
http://rapidshare.com/files/112065568/rv-9_dessins.rar


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 مايو 2009)

مختار الجزائري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم من فضلك اخي شيراد اريد مخطط لتصميم هيليكوبتر صغيرة وخاصة جهاز التحكم في الحركة الدوارة


 
السلام عليكم 

والله أخي علمي بالحوامات محدود نوعا ما إلا أنن جل ما املك من معلومات عنها وضعتها على هذا الموضوع
كيف نصمم ونصنع طائرة مروحية خفيفة
أتمنى أن تجد ما تريده بإذن الله


----------



## أبو عبيدة الجراح (22 مايو 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> أبشروا هذه هي مخططات الstol 701 كاملة
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/234102692/zenair_drwg.rar.html




*لله درك أخي شيراد الجزائر

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك

حفظك الله و جعلك ذخرا للأمة الإسلامية
*


----------



## أبو عبيدة الجراح (22 مايو 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> وهذا افضل ما عندي عن ال أر في -9
> http://rapidshare.com/files/112065568/rv-9_dessins.rar




أحسن الله إليك أخي شيراد

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 مايو 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> والله أخي علمي بالحوامات محدود نوعا ما إلا أنن جل ما املك من معلومات عنها وضعتها على هذا الموضوع
> كيف نصمم ونصنع طائرة مروحية خفيفة
> أتمنى أن تجد ما تريده بإذن الله


 
السلام عليكم 
*I haven’t Arabic in my key board now*
*I’ll send u later*
*Enjoy whit this web site*​*http://ephremfeleke.com/Aircraft.htm*


Pour M. Mokhtar el jadzaîri voici un livre qui decrit les hélicoptères en détails
http://www.faa.gov/library/manuals/aircraft/media/faa-h-8083-21.pdf 

your brother Adel


----------



## mr.patch (24 مايو 2009)

صراحة اخي شيراد مشاء الله عليك الله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة على المساعده .. 

تتوقع احنا العرب حاليا نقدر نصنع طائرات مقاتلة جوية قوية ولا لسة الطريق طويل .. 

وياخي بالنسبة للمخطط الا يوجد تفاصيل الصراحة الطائرات الحربية سحرتني واخذت عقلي معها وخاصة F22

& 

Su 35 

فـ تقدر تحظر تفاصيل تكون دقيقة او كتب لصنع الطائرات ولا لحين يوجد كتمان عليها ؟!!

مثلا اخي انظر لهذه الكتب : 

Su 27

http://book.pdfchm.com/sukhoi-su-27-famous-russian-aircraft-14789/

Mig 31

http://book.pdfchm.com/mikoyan-mig-31-famous-russian-aircraft--14788/

اتمنى ان اجد يوم مقاتلة عربية !

سلام


----------



## ali_sooos (12 يوليو 2009)

*X-air هام X-Air "F*

اخوي العزيز ابي تصميم كامل لطائرة x-air الفرنسية اوX-Air "F طبعن اطايرتين خفيف تحمل راكبين 
ياريت تفيدني وبسرعه قبل ما تخلص الاجازه المدرسيه واكون لك شاكر اخوك علي


----------



## azqswx (15 يوليو 2009)

*طلبي اخي المهندس مخطط هيلكوبتر لشخصين

مخطط الهيكل و الاجزاء الداخلية

ولو تكرمت بشرح عن كيف تعمل و كيف تعمل مروحة الذيل لتغيير اتجاه الطائرة العمودية*


----------



## falcon.369 (18 يوليو 2009)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد السلام:
أنا طالب هندسة إلكترون واتصالات. وأنا بحاجة إلى تصميم مشروع تخرج .وهو عبارة عن طائرة هليكوبتر بطول 1.5 متر. تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية .مداها يصل حتى 100متر .ورجاءً أطلب مساعدتي بالأمور التالية:
1-تصميم الهيكل الخارجي.
2-نوع واستطاعة المحرك القادر على رفع الطائرة الهليكوبتر.
3-دارة الإرسال والاستقبال اللازمة.
4-لمحة عن عمل وطريقة صنع وميكانيكية شفرات المراوح.


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يوليو 2009)

مثلا اخي انظر لهذه الكتب : 

Su 27

http://book.pdfchm.com/sukhoi-su-27-famous-russian-aircraft-14789/

Mig 31

http://book.pdfchm.com/mikoyan-mig-31-famous-russian-aircraft--14788/

اتمنى ان اجد يوم مقاتلة عربية !

سلام[/quote]

أبشروا أحبتي
أولا السلام عليكم
سامحوني سادتي على هذا الغياب الطويل
لقد جئتكم اليوم بالعديد من الكتب التي يباع على النت ووجدتها مجانا، و لابد من تقاسمها
لكن لايد من تثبيت برنامج اليو تورانت أولا من هنا

أولا كتاب
Sukhoi S-37 & Mikoyan MiG MFI 





يباع بـ 20,4 دولار 
حملوه مجانا من هنا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يوليو 2009)

ثانيا كتاب 
Famous Russian Aircraft - Sukhoi Su-27 





ثمنه 37,77 دولار
حملوه مجانا من هنا​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يوليو 2009)

ثالثا كتاب
Famous Russian Aircraft - Mikoyan MiG-31




يتاع بـ 31,35 دولار 
حملوه مجانا من هنا

بقية الكتب تجدونها في المكتبة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 يوليو 2009)

falcon.369 قال:


> السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد السلام:
> أنا طالب هندسة إلكترون واتصالات. وأنا بحاجة إلى تصميم مشروع تخرج .وهو عبارة عن طائرة هليكوبتر بطول 1.5 متر. تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية .مداها يصل حتى 100متر .ورجاءً أطلب مساعدتي بالأمور التالية:
> 1-تصميم الهيكل الخارجي.
> ...


 
أتمنى ان يفيدك هذا الكتاب





حمله من هنا​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا مهندس شيراد


----------



## اياس نصار (24 يوليو 2009)

هذا رائع ارجو افادتنا بمزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير وادامك قدوه 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز 
​


----------



## mabousena (28 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً يا اخى*

أخى العزيز
جزاك الله خيراً
أنا بحاول اعمل نموذج لطائرة B-24 Liberator
و طائرة Catalina Blackcat PBY-5A
هل اجد مخططهم عندك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام و القيام
تقبلوا ردي السريع أحبتي

بخصوص طائرة بي 24 ليس عندي من المخططات إلا ما هو متوفر على الانترنيت كـــــ:


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (28 أغسطس 2009)

أما عن الكاتالينا فحملوا مخططاتها من هنا


----------



## زيلوان (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اصنع طائرة شراعية ذات المحرك ارجوا منكم مساعدة جزاكم الله انا صنعت الهيكل بس اريد قياسات الاجنحتها بالصورة شكرالكم


----------



## wfsj78 (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الاستاذ شيراد الجزائر
رمضان مبارك عليكم 
هل يمكنك ان تساعدني في الحصول على مخططات او تصاميم وتعليمات استطيع فيها عمل طائرة بسيطة عمودية اوعادية للهواة باستخدام مكائن دراجات هوائية او بخارية 
مدرس فيزياء العراق


----------



## mabousena (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*اخى العزيز لا أجد ما اقوله*

اخى العزيز لا أجد ما اقوله
بارك الله لك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## عبد الرزاق محمد 3 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم شيراد: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
وجزاك الله عنا خيراً على ما تقدمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا بك وبارك بك.
أقدم هذه المساهمة المتواضعة (وكنت قد قدمتها سابقاً) في هذا الملتقى، وهي كتاب عن الطائرات المسّيرة (بدون طيار) UAV الصغيرة : 

http://rapidshare.com/files/19758937/Modelling_and_Control_of_Mini-Flying_Machines.rar


----------



## عبد الرزاق محمد 3 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع لتحميل كتب الطيران:


----------



## عبد الرزاق محمد 3 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*متابعة*

وأزيدكم هذا الموقع الذي يمكن من خلاله شحن كتب مجاناً في مجالات التحكم والطيران:

http://www.cloob.com/club/post/show/clubname/ims/topicid/1767912

ولا تنسوا أهلنا المستضعفين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ولا سيما في أرض الرباط من صالح دعائكم.


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## aliahmedlafi (3 يناير 2010)

*الى المشرف الجزائري*

انا ودي اني احصل على تصميم طائرة عمودية وارجو ان تلقي نظرة على هذا المقطع 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTcNcA_zViw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlyR-aSEuig


----------



## aliahmedlafi (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي شراد انا ارسلت لك مقطع فيديو عن طائرة عمودية وما جا رد منك


----------



## aliahmedlafi (4 يناير 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd_bxhJH9lA&feature=rec-fresh+div-f-1-HM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO-AZZ6vQow&feature=related


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 يناير 2010)

aliahmedlafi قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي شراد انا ارسلت لك مقطع فيديو عن طائرة عمودية وما جا رد منك


 
السلام عليكم

و الله سامحوني على الغياب
هذا الموضوع جد مهم إلا أنه بالفرنسية


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (12 يناير 2010)

مرحبا 
مشكور اخي العزيز ( لكن اكيد مش راح نفهم شي انا على الاقل )


----------



## اياد النعيمي (31 يناير 2010)

الاخ المهندس شيراد المحترم هل لديكم مخططات تصنيع طائرة لنقل شخص تستخدم للرياضة وتكون ذات محرك صغير ويفضل من محارك السيارات الصغيرة او محارك الدرجات النارية بعد تطابق مواصفاتها الفنية من حيث القدرة الحصانية والوزن وكذلك استخدام المراوح المناسبة اما هيكل الطائرة فيكون من الانابيب الالمنيوم والقماش المقوى
حيث لدية رغبة في محاولة تصنيعها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## al raad (4 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

ارجو منك يا اخي العزيز ارسال تصاميم طائرات رمونت كنترول وارجو ان تكون بل الصور ............مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------



## inventeur (12 مارس 2010)

*طائرة الكونكورد*

عزيزي المهندس شيراد الجزائر
 
أود أن أطلب منك تصميم طائرة الكونكورد مع بطاقة تقنية لها تشرح لنا مما تفضل الله عليك من علم أسباب 

توقفها عن الخدمة ومشاكل المرتبطه بلأمن و السلامه الجويه،الهيكل،وأخيرا التصميم التي واجهتها و كان 

لها الأثر الكبير

المهم كل المعلومات حول هذه الطائره من ال أ إلى ي

ولكم خالص التحية

و شكراً​


----------



## Atallah (14 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز ومهندسنا الرائع شيراد
ارجو أن تكون بصحة جيدة
آمل التكرم بتزويدي بمخطط طائرةX-Air وهي من طائرات Ultralight ذات المحرك من نوع Rotax 582 فوق الجناح وهيكل من الالومنيوم مغطى بأشرعة
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ذو الجناحين (27 مارس 2010)

Atallah قال:


> اخي العزيز ومهندسنا الرائع شيراد
> ارجو أن تكون بصحة جيدة
> آمل التكرم بتزويدي بمخطط طائرةX-Air وهي من طائرات Ultralight ذات المحرك من نوع Rotax 582 فوق الجناح وهيكل من الالومنيوم مغطى بأشرعة
> وشكرا جزيلا لك



Aerolite 103 
تكلفتها 6000$
سهلة وجميلة


----------



## ذو الجناحين (27 مارس 2010)

aliahmedlafi قال:


> انا ودي اني احصل على تصميم طائرة عمودية وارجو ان تلقي نظرة على هذا المقطع
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTcNcA_zViw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlyR-aSEuig[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## نسيم90 (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم إخواني أحتاج مساعدة عاجلة جدا أريد تصميم طائرة استطلاع صغيرة 2 متر فقط أو ما شابه أرجو الرد منكم ومن لديه فيديوهات تصميم أو أي شيئ أنا مستعد للتواصل معه على ايميلي الخاص ...أخوكم نسيم... محبكم.


----------



## قاروش (2 أبريل 2010)

salam ana ismi nouh maghribbi orido min siyyadatokom tasmim ita irra ana ahwa hada


----------



## Black Light (3 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تصميم الطائرة الأباتشي لوسمحت 

وإذا تكرمت لو في شرح للموتور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الهليمه (28 يونيو 2010)

السيد المهندس شيراد الجزائرى 

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الفاضل أريد منك مخطط لمقود طائره بالحركه اليدويه 

فضلا وليس أمراً 

أنا حاولت أصممه من عندي ولم أستطع توزين الحركه وتجميعها في مقود واحد 

تحياتي


----------



## عرب نجد (28 يونيو 2010)

اخونا شيراد مجنون تصاميم  بس لاتثقلون علية وراجعو المشاركات الاولة ممكن تلقون الي انتم تبونة


----------



## alimulty (29 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تصميم طائرة تحمل المواصفا التالية 
تحمل كامرة رقمية وبعض اجهزة القياس الليزريه (تحديد وزن الحمولة اذا سمحت )
تطير بارتفاع يصل 500 متر 
تستطيع الثبات على مستوى ارتفاع ومكان وبشكل جيد ومستقر تماما ولمدة 5دقيقة 
وشكرا


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (30 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عرب نجد (9 يوليو 2010)

شكلك تطلب شاهي بدون سكر وحالي شوي


----------



## عرب نجد (9 يوليو 2010)

alimulty قال:


> ممكن تصميم طائرة تحمل المواصفا التالية
> تحمل كامرة رقمية وبعض اجهزة القياس الليزريه (تحديد وزن الحمولة اذا سمحت )
> تطير بارتفاع يصل 500 متر
> تستطيع الثبات على مستوى ارتفاع ومكان وبشكل جيد ومستقر تماما ولمدة 5دقيقة
> وشكرا




شكلك تطلب شاهي بدون سكر وحالي شوي بس بدون ورق شاهي


----------



## جلوات امين (8 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت


----------



## habri (16 أغسطس 2010)

اريد تصميم لمروحية التحكم عن بعد


----------



## mustafamogh (19 أغسطس 2010)

و الله الحقيقة مشكور الاخ شيراز وفقك الله


----------



## mustafamogh (19 أغسطس 2010)

يا ترى عندك تصميم الدارة الالكترونية لحوامات التحكم عن بعد


----------



## ابن السلطنة (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ع هذي المخططات الرائعة وتشكر ع هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## cicinhodu16 (4 يناير 2011)

merci bcp 3adel
esque il possible d'avoir la licsence de ansys 12


----------



## MJ-crazy (14 يناير 2011)

يريت تصاميم الطائر f35 مفصلة جداً


----------



## شريف عادل (20 يناير 2011)

السلالم عليكم ورحمه الله ارجو مخططات لرسم مجمع للمحركات وهياكل الطائرات او كتاب رسم هندسى خاص بهندسه الطيران وشكرا


----------



## ابانوب بخيت ثابت (8 فبراير 2011)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم أحبا ئي
> أعلم أن للعديد من مرتادي المنتدى الكرام طموحا في الحصول علي مخططات طائرة معينة سواءا للهواية أو لعمل نماذج عنها . . .
> أرجو من حضراتكم كتابة طلـــبــياتكم . . . و سيكون عندكم ما تريدون . . .
> الدعوة عامة و كل الأنواع المعروفة متوفرة إن شاء الله . . .
> ...


ارجو ارسال تصميم ميكانيكى لمحركين قدرة 120 حصان لتشغيل مراوح الطائرة والتصميم الداخلى للطائرة من حيث الكهرباء والوقود وانظمة تشغيل بسيطة على [email protected] وشكررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا انا مبتدئ


----------



## magnet1986 (9 فبراير 2011)

*Hi
Thank you for this huge efforts
I am inserted in UAV, can you please post books about UAV 
Thanks a lots*


----------



## abowadod (14 يوليو 2011)

عاشت الايادي
وبارك الله فيكم على المجهود العظيم


----------



## abowadod (14 يوليو 2011)

عاشت الايادي
وبارك الله فيكم على المجهود العظيم


----------



## هاديs (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو ارسال تصاميم الى طائره بصيطه بمحرك واحد تحمل شخص واحد واي معلومات اخره تفيد في صنع الطائره


----------



## هرقل عمان (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اذا حد ممكن يساعدني أريد مخطط لطائرة هلوكبتر تتسع لراكب واحد >> واذا ممكن يكون التصميم بسيط لاني حاب اصنع طائره بنفسي وما عندي اي مخطط لالطائره ^^

ارجو المساعده ><
*


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز الله يحفظك ويعطيك العافية
والله مجهودك هذا رائع ومتميز وأنا منبهر في 
أنا تخصص هندسة إنتاج وأريد تصميم جزء في الطائرات المدنية الكبيرة أيربص أي جزء مسحوب للداخل ولكن بالأبعاد الدقيقة لتصميمه وعمل قالب سحب له لعمل بحوث عليه 
فأتمنى أن أجد لديك تصميم جزء مسحوب للداخل مسحوب من صفيحة الألمنيوم 2024 أو محني ولكن بالأبعاد التصميمية الدقيقة
أو تصميم مقدمة الطائرة كما يدعى Nose or Dome for super sonic Aircraft للطائرات العسكرية
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مفحم الدوريه (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

يا شبااب اوريد عمل طائره مثل 



هل استطيع اطافه مكينه دباب للطائره وكيف تحويل الماكينه من ماكينه دباب الى محرك طائره 

ارجو مساعدتي وشكرا


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (3 يوليو 2012)

اخوتي الهندسي الطائرة الاختصاص 
اني مهندس الاختصاص طائرات قمت بمشروع تخرج بكولورويس بتصميم طائرة كاملة و حصلت على المشروع الاول و دخلت فية مؤتمرات على مستوى القطر 
(العراق)
ة انا مستعد للمساعدة في هذا المجال
م_حيدر سامي علم
ميكانيك_طائرات


----------



## AHMED.N (9 يوليو 2012)

يا مهندسنا انا لسه مبتداء جدا جدا في الموضوع ولاكن حبيت اخوض التجربه جهزت كل شئ لطائره f14-tomcat بس المشكله اني عرفت من جولاتي الكتير في النت
انها لا تناسب المبتدا لو سمحت اريد تصميم اصغر وابطئ طائره مع اني اعلم ان كل ما الطائره صغرت كانت اسرع لاكن عندي امل فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## amr striker (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم....
شكرا بجد ع الموضوع الرائع ده...
انا كنتا عايز اعمل نموذج طيارة كشروع تخرج...بس مش عارف ابدأ ازاى

ايه اللى مفروض اعرفه عشان ابدأ.....مواد ....مقاسات....اساس علمى ابدأمنه
وشكرا


----------



## ENG.AAA_777 (17 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
يعطيك العافيه يا مهندس شيراد انا احب الطيران والطاىرات وياليت استفيد منك في التصاميم


----------



## zakaria2001 (19 يوليو 2012)

أرجو منك سيدي الكريم أن تقدم لي تصميم لطائرة سيسنا 152


----------



## zakaria2001 (19 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أطلب منك ياسيدي الكريم أن تعطيني القليل منوقتك لو سمحت بتصميم طائرة تحمل راكبين من نوع*stol 701 بأبسط مايمكن ومن زوايا عديدة وبالأقيسة وإذا أمكنك تصميم مخطط لمحركها و طريقة تركيبها وكل ما يخص الطائرة*


----------



## zakaria2001 (19 يوليو 2012)

n,j


----------



## saleh alsubari (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
لس خلصت هندسة طيران واريد ان اعرف ايش اوصل في الماستر,,(في قسم اواصل ) الافادة


----------



## anassvovinam (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*أخي شيراد أريد تصميم طائرة


الـ فان أر فيvan's RV9-9 المعدنية 100/100 كامل و تفاصيل بنائها لأنه لان رابطه م يعد موجود ولايمكنني تحميله و هذا بريدي[email protected] الإليكتروني وشكرا*​


----------



## badri25 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي شيراد 
اكملت تقريبا كل التصاميم وبدات في الانتاج لطائرة بمحرك واحد ومقعدين لاكن مشكلتي هي في الانظمة الكهربائية والالكترونية فقط ارجو المساعدة 
هذا هو الايميل لكل من يمكنه المساعدة او يحتاج الي مساعدة ايضا
[email protected]
عمر - بسكرة


----------



## free man75 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز اكن شاكرأ 
لو ارسل لي مخطط طائر من الفلين مطبوع على ورق 
وهذا النموذج لطائرة الزيرو


----------



## احمد القرني 123 (18 مارس 2013)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> أخي المشرف أنا الأن (و الحمد لله ) أملك أزيد من 3000 تصميم لأكثر من 500 طائرةعلي إختلاف الأصناف ( مدنية عسكرية حوامة و غير مأهولة ) كانت حصيلة 4 سنوات من البحث أضعها تحت تصرف المجموعة إذا ما على الأعضاء سوى تحديد النوع وأعدكم ألا أخيبكم ما إستطعت ...



لو سمحت يااخي العزيز ابغى تصاميم لطائرات شراعيه ذات المحرك وتصاميم لطائرات شراعيه بدون محرك من حيث الاسهل في طريقه صنعها والاقل كلفه وشكرا يااخي العزيز


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (20 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم الفاضل حبذا لو ترتب لنا موضوع كامل يخص الطائرات الروسية المقاتلة بكل ما يتوفر من تفاصيل يخص كل منها مع المزايا و نقاط الضعف و انجع الوسائل لتفاديها ... و نفس الامر بما يخص الحوامات و كذلك الطائرات الامريكية مقاتلة و حوامات و الطائرات بدون طيار


----------



## جنان حمزة (3 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا عندي مشروع تخرج وهو تصميم جناح طائرة لكن لا اعرف كيف ابدا ارجو المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*بارك الله بكم و نطمع بالمزيد*

اخي شيراد جزاك الله كل خير 
ارجو الاهتمام بطلب الاخ محمد الكحلوت و انا اضم صوتي له 
اريد مخططات تفصيلية ان امكن بل و مملة لكل شيء يخص طائرة تحمل شخص واحد او اكثر 
بارك الله بك


----------



## عبده المحويتي (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ارجو من الاخ المهندس شيراد الجزائر ان يطلعنا على مخططات لطئرات مصنوعه من الفلين ومرفقه بفيدو ان امكن لتعم الفائده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egyption eagle (2 يناير 2014)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي (أستسمحك أن أناديك المثابر)
> سأبحث لحضرتك بين أوراقي لعلي أجد
> 
> هذا رابط لتحميل تصاميم طائرة * ZODIAC XL*
> ...



من افضل المشاركات التي رأيتها في حياتي افادة على الانتر نت ككل:56:


----------



## الطيار المغربي (5 مارس 2014)

أريد مخطط n55wx


----------



## Omar al omar (16 يوليو 2014)

اخي الكريم الله يبارك فيك وفي علمك 
لاكنني اريد تصميم طائره البوينج 777 بالتفاصيل الدقيقه لانني اريد عمل سيفتي للطائرات ولاكن لاتوجد لدي مخططات ومعلومات دقيقه عن الهيكل وعن المواد المصنوع منها وهل تتحمل الوزن الزائد ارجو مساعدتي واذا كان هناك برنامج خاص لتصميم الطائرات المدنيه ارجو الافادة 


شكرا لك


----------



## صهيب اسيد (17 يوليو 2014)

شكرا على جهودكم المباركة ان شاء الله


----------



## اسامة العريفي (25 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز لك جزيل الشكر لو تكريمت اريد تصميم طائرة شراعة بمحرك طائرة جناح دلتا بمحرك

مشكور جدا


----------



## Eng-muhammed (19 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .. انا عايز اصمم طائره صغيره تطير بالريموت كنترول .. ياريت تساعدني .. وانا محتار ابدأ من وين ؟؟؟؟


----------



## abdelwahed1954 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

Merci bcp..


----------



## hindogc (12 يناير 2015)

thank you


----------



## م.ثائر الاشتري (13 فبراير 2015)

اخي العزيز ممكن تساعدني . محتاج البحث ضروري عن انواع محارك الطائرات بشكل عام 
ارجو الرد ضروري 
شكرا اخي


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

ما شاء الله جهد جبار


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------

